# visiter qqn / rendre visite à qqn



## ApprendreComprendre

Bonjour,

Est-ce que la phrase suivante est correcte: 

J'ai visité un ami? ou J'ai rendu visite à un ami? 


Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux sont possibles, mais il me semble que la seconde est plus courante…


----------



## Pommee

mais autant que je sache, c'est
visiter qch 
rendre visite à qn

n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Nicodi2

Bonsoir, 

"visiter un ami" me semble être calqué sur l'anglais...

Pour ma part je ne l'ai jamais entendu.

Salutations


----------



## SergueiL

"Visiter une personne" n'est pas incorrect, c'est simplement un peu daté. Dans certaines régions l'expression reste courante.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Pommee said:


> mais autant que je sache, c'est
> visiter qch
> rendre visite à qn
> 
> n'est-ce pas ?



Oui c'est bien "Rendre visite à qqun" qui serait plus correct
On dit normalement visiter qqch mais rendre visite à qqun

Exemple :
1-J'ai visité l'appartement de mon ami, pas mal ! il est grand et beau
2-J'ai rendu visite à mon ami. Il n'allait pas très bien.il était très trisite.


----------



## Denisska

Bonjour, une petite contribution de ma part.

A l'époque, notre prof nous a expliqué, que "j'ai visité qqn", ne s'applique que si le quidam est soit en prison, soit à l'hôpital. A propos, est-ce que c'est vrai? Prière de confirmer.

Personnellement, "aller voir qqn" traduit bien l'idée de "rendre visite", et puis c'est plus compact.


----------



## SergueiL

Nicodi2 said:


> "visiter un ami" me semble être calqué sur l'anglais...



Il n'est pas impossible que ce soit l'inverse, que l'anglais soit copié sur le français qui depuis a vieilli.


----------



## Maître Capello

SergeuiL a raison: _visiter quelqu'un_ est parfaitement correct (cf. TLFi s.v. _visiter_). En outre, c'est même plutôt littéraire, raison pour laquelle ce tour est moins courant dans la langue de tous les jours (mis à part peut-être dans certaines régions)…


----------



## Nicodi2

Maître Capello said:


> SergeuiL a raison: _visiter quelqu'un_ est parfaitement correct (cf. TLFi s.v. _visiter_). En outre, c'est même plutôt littéraire, raison pour laquelle ce tour est moins courant dans la langue de tous les jours (mis à part peut-être dans certaines régions)…



Le fait que je ne l'aie jamais entendu ne veut pas dire que cela n'existe pas...
Aux français aussi il y a  beaucoup à apprendre sur la langue française...

Merci

Salutations!


----------



## Chimel

Denisska said:


> A l'époque, notre prof nous a expliqué, que "j'ai visité qqn", ne s'applique que si le quidam est soit en prison, soit à l'hôpital. A propos, est-ce que c'est vrai? Prière de confirmer.


Oui, c'est le conseil que je donnais aussi lorsque j'enseignais le français. Non que "visiter quelqu'un" soit incorrect dans les autres cas, mais c'est nettement moins courant, comme on l'a dit (ou vieilli, ou régional...). Je n'encouragerais pas quelqu'un qui apprend le français à dire "visiter un ami".


----------



## French Topics

Visiter signifie que l'on examine les caractéristiques d'un lieu. Ca peut être dans un but touristique ou d'information, on peut visiter un appartement, une usine ou une cathédrale.
Lorsqu'il s'agit d'une personne, il faut dire 'rendre visite' suivi de la préposition à/aux

'Visiter' qui veut dire examiner, est strictement pour un lieu mais ça peut même être quelque chose de petite taille comme une valise. Les douaniers visitent les valises.


----------



## Maître Capello

French Topics said:


> 'Visiter' qui veut dire examiner, est strictement pour un lieu…


Non, pas «strictement» justement, même si _visiter qqn_ est moins courant que _rendre visite à qqn_, il n'en reste pas moins correct…


----------



## geostan

J'ai toujours cru que _visiter qqn_ impliquait une inspection, comme le médecin qui visite un malade. Pour les véritables visites, disons _sociales_, j'ai recommandé à mes élèves d'employer _rendre visite_ _à_ ou _passer chez_, ou autre chose de la sorte. Comme professeur et Canadien, je souffrais comme tant d'autres de « calquophobie ».


----------



## rouelle

Bonjour,
J'ai lu attentivement ce fil, donc on pourrait dire "visiter" quelqu'un s'il est à l'hôpital, s'il est en prison ou un médecin qui visite un malade puisque ça implique une certaine inspection.
Donc je voudrais demander si à part les règles de grammaire, "visiter un médecin" se dit couramment en France?
un grand merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Chimel

Non, cela ne se dit pas couramment. Comme on l'a dit, c'est le médecin qui visite ses malades. Le malade, lui, va voir un médecin, passe chez le médecin...


----------



## pontusveteris

On pourrait dire "le médecin rend visite à ses malades" ou il faut dire obligatoirement "il visite ses malades"?


----------



## Chimel

pontusveteris said:


> On pourrait dire "le médecin rend visite à ses malades"


Oui, on peut le dire aussi.


----------

